# What if furry accessories became common/popular?



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2010)

What if everyone (Not just furries) started wearing what we consider to be furry accessories? Tails, ears, fursuits, collars, etc.? Would you start wearing some sort of furry accessory in public for the first time? Would you upgrade from something small like a collar to something more extreme like a fursuit? Or would it lose its novelty, and you would avoid wearing furry accessories? Or would you just keep doing what you're doing? (Be it continue to wear them or not.) Would you just find it all to be very amusing, watching everyone run around in tails and ears? X3


----------



## MSGspike (Feb 10, 2010)

Id wear a tail. 
I would actually wear my scales just to see people's reactions. (oh wait i do that anyway )


----------



## Bando (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd still wear my tail. I don't care what everyone else wears, I just wear what I want to wear.


----------



## HoneyPup (Feb 11, 2010)

I would keep wearing what I like to wear. Sure it would lose novelty and not be unique anymore, but I wouldn't care that much. It would be amusing though.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd have to buy a suit.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2010)

I liked tails before they were cool :hip:


----------



## torachi (Feb 11, 2010)

It wouldn't lose its novelty, it'd be like everyone agreeing with you on your taste in food and movies.

It'd be dope.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

No, that wouldn't be normal.
Although it can become a bit more common, it will be still rarely seen due shame and shyness. I'd still see tons of people with thos accecorries. It's cute :3 on the right people. That also means there are tons of people in cosplays and that is my part so it will be good.
The downside is that they must pay for those things, and if the fursuit is too much(Both the mental payload and the money payload you are paying) then you either buy it than suffer from shyness/mental shutdown or you become hobo.
Either way, nobody could spot furries anymore.
As long as the fursuits are cool and not fugly I can stay calm with that.
I, am not going to wear anything of this shysome things and the only chance is if I will be directly converted into yiff.
Matsouka shpeil......!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

still wouldn't wear one, that shit makes men look like pussies :V


----------



## TDK (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> still wouldn't wear one, that shit makes men look like pussies :V



This.

BTW: What the fuck is up with those braids dog? You need to go back to the barber and get those fixed, cuz he FUCKED YOU UP!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

TDK said:


> This.
> 
> BTW: What the fuck is up with those braids dog? You need to go back to the barber and get those fixed, cuz he FUCKED YOU UP!



lol someone who agrees with me and the braids aren't perfect but I'll have them looking better when I feel like it


----------



## slorrel (Feb 11, 2010)

-


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd still wear mine


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> still wouldn't wear one, that shit makes men look like pussies :V


Furry men are pussies without that.
Yes that will make them UKE.
HAHAHAHA.
They will look all like women and somebody will try too hook up a chich and discover that the chick has a dick.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't really care.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 11, 2010)

i've seen the animal hats get to be popular around my campus. i dont own one and it pisses me off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

The chances of this happening is less than the chances of furries stop being lolcows.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

this might just be the wolf shirt enthusiast locked away in the depths of my soul
but i betcha i could wear my ear hat right now and people would think it was kind of neat

because it is

oh god, what if im _that guy_ D:

also thatd be neato
kinda
i know for every awesome hat there would be like 80 shitty ones
and most tails look shitty to me


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> i know for every awesome hat there would be like 80 shitty ones
> and most tails look shitty to me



Same here.  It took me years to find another tail I like after my kitsune one and I still haven't found any ears.  (I lost the ones I had before when I got arrested wearing them, oops)

If it looks good people will think it's neat.  If it doesn't they will probably just think you're a dork.

It can work, just depends if they look good and how you coordinate.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Same here. It took me years to find another tail I like after my kitsune one and I still haven't found any ears. (*I lost the ones I had before when I got arrested wearing them, oops*)
> 
> If it looks good people will think it's neat. If it doesn't they will probably just think you're a dork.
> 
> It can work, just depends if they look good and how you coordinate.


 

You weren't arrested *for* wearing it, were you?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Hipstar said:


> i've seen the animal hats get to be popular around my campus. i dont own one and it pisses me off.


Animal hats? You mean ears and stuff or hats with the animal faces stuck on them?
That won't piss me off too much unless everyone will go "Aww it's so cute" and people will say "OMFG you don't have it fag".
Yes that's kewl.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2010)

slorrel said:


> You weren't arrested *for* wearing it, were you?



No, it was 4th of July weekend and I was drunk and chasing after cars and yelling at people in the parking lot of an apartment complex.

I just happened to be wearing kitsune tails and ears at the time.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> No, it was 4th of July weekend and I was drunk and chasing after cars and yelling at people in the parking lot of an apartment complex.
> 
> I just happened to be wearing kitsune tails and ears at the time.


 
Oh, lol. Well, that still sounds like a fun activity!


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Animal hats? You mean ears and stuff or hats with the animal faces stuck on them?
> That won't piss me off too much unless everyone will go "Aww it's so cute" and people will say "OMFG you don't have it fag".
> Yes that's kewl.



i mean both hats with animal ears and hats with animal ears and faces. everyone thinks their cute and i want to hit on every girl who has one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Hipstar said:


> i mean both hats with animal ears and hats with animal ears and faces. everyone thinks their cute and i want to hit on every girl who has one.


So do I now, either by the meaning of hooking them up then raping them or by the meaning of falcon punch - hitting them.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

with Hot topic, and how it's now geared towards cutesy things, they're already making headbands with ears and hoodies with ears and tails...it's only a matter of time before they become popular. i still will wear them though, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> with Hot topic, and how it's now geared towards cutesy things, they're already making headbands with ears and hoodies with ears and tails...it's only a matter of time before they become popular. i still will wear them though, it doesn't bother me.


So Harley doesn't mind looking like the horde of the faggotry hoodies and animal ears and tails? 

I admit it's cute.
I wouldn't bother wear one if I had.
BUT
Only if 50 more people wore that.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 11, 2010)

If that happened i would lose all faith in humanity...


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't really mind furry accessories, though they can be an eyesore if you're in a room FULL of people wearing it, and it's all bright and clashing colors. Which is probably what would happen.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't really mind furry accessories, though they can be an eyesore if you're in a room FULL of people wearing it, and it's all bright and clashing colors. Which is probably what would happen.


True.

If I could get some not-so-gaudy ones though, I'd probably end up actually owning a "Furry" accessory for the first time.
Although, at that point, you have to wonder if it would still be considered furry.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

I would wear a tail, because if it became common, I'd be able to pull it off without my parents knowing about my furryness...


----------



## Dass (Feb 11, 2010)

Furry accessories.
Common.

*way too busy laughing to produce a valuable response*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ears and a tail?

You can find them at Anime conventions, and some Animu will wear them. :V

I've seen people who weren't furries wear a tail and/or ears at school because they like them.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 11, 2010)

well anime people some times where ears  but only rarely


----------



## numunuucoyote (Feb 11, 2010)

If tails were more popular I might wear one. Actually, if I owned a decent tail I would wear it, but I can't make it to any conventions for financial reasons, and I don't know any where to get one (or even anywhere decent to get faux fur from to make one). There is always the internet, but I'de rather not order stuff of the web right now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

That would be the day I would know for a fact humanity is doomed. I would ritualistically commit suicide to try to summon an unearthly abomination and end it quickly,


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2010)

I highly doubt fursuits will ever be in style!  Ears/tails I can see being a remote possibility.  Very remote.  Collars are already somewhat mainstream.  Unless your collar is quite outlandish, it wouldn't garner much more than second look from most people, not unlike an interesting body piercing.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd wear a sexy collar and ask people if they'd like my tail in there ass or something of the sort.


----------



## Conker (Feb 12, 2010)

I"d start wearing my collar again. Right now, I feel way too odd when I wear it. Even though it's neutral and small. It just feels way too noticeable :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

dog dick vibrators for the ass wont ever be popular.
ever.


----------



## skittlespup (Feb 12, 2010)

considering most of my pup gear is more kink related, not sure many people out there would be wearing it down the street hehehe


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

skittlespup said:


> considering most of my pup gear is more kink related, not sure many people out there would be wearing it down the street hehehe


you never know in twenty something years sex could be more open then it is now...


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't care. Though the furfags would probably have to come up with 
something that makes furries stand out more so they can 'find eachother' in public.

Though I'm willing to bet it would be as easy as.. spotting custom stuff.
Since the other crap would likely be mass produced garbage.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd probably like popularization of it, considering I could find a better variety for cheaper.

Kind of annoying being limited to black and white cat ear headbands, and shitty wireframe cat tails with nappy carpet-esque "fur," just because I can't really shop online.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the people at pet-smart would hate me if they knew the real reason I was buy their stuff. Right now they think it's for my two dogs... although I can't fathom why a Yorky would play with a fox tail...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

probably an epic war between furries and anime fans


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

nothing would change for me... i wear what i like, and i like what i wear.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> nothing would change for me... i wear what i like, and i like what i wear.




I like that, that goes hand and hand with my philosophy.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

I would wear whatever around certain people, (Avoiding all black colleges)


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

If it became popular then there'd be no reason to wear a tail anymore. Right now I stand out as an individual, different from the rest.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Fun times...

If I had the money, I'd make a fursuit and wear it in the winter...because it's the only time of the year that's not scorching hot, and sticky, or humid and wet...it's the opposite..


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd be ahead of the game then, I got a tail a few weeks ago XD And i would finnaly be able to wear it in public without looking insane


----------



## Tufts (Feb 13, 2010)

if everyone wore it, people would still wear it. this is a really bad topic @_@


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 13, 2010)

< ----- too plain and boring atm.  My self identity isn't much and as such others walk away ...

And on that note, prolly best I do the same.  So long fellas.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'd be ahead of *the game* then, I got a tail a few weeks ago XD And i would finnaly be able to wear it in public without looking insane


That's all nice, but I saw your depressing message.
We all lost it.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 13, 2010)

If everyone on Earth wear fursuit or something on the street, this will turn the whole world into a huge furry fantasy dream.

If it really happens, I will probably buy one right away, as I don't have one. 

If I'm a top leading designer in some high class French Italian fashion brand, I'll make this collection of ears and tails and such. I'll be freakn famous. Those rich and famous ladies would wear it out like craze...

This will be an interesting and fun world to live in. I like this idea. 

This has no difference as if everyone on Earth become a furry, right?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> If everyone on Earth wear fursuit or something on the street, this will turn the whole world into a huge furry fantasy dream.
> 
> If it really happens, I will probably buy one right away, as I don't have one.
> 
> ...


Useless dream.
What if everyone on earth turned on by barney?
What if there will be a law that allows rape in certain relationships?
What if I were to be a warmonger?
Dreams, dreams..


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Nargle made this? 

Why would you make such a newfag thread?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 13, 2010)

Fursuits don't do much for me, but collars, tails, ears, and paws would be cute :3 . Fursuits aren't realistic enough.

If everyone did this, however, I still wouldn't wear any. Just because I'm not going to start wearing something because someone else is. The only thing keeping me from wearing that kind of stuff is the fact that I don't want to. I wouldn't change that.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fursuits don't do much for me, but collars, tails, ears, and paws would be cute :3 . Fursuits aren't realistic enough.
> 
> If everyone did this, however, I still wouldn't wear any. Just because I'm not going to start wearing something because someone else is. The only thing keeping me from wearing that kind of stuff is the fact that I don't want to. I wouldn't change that.


I could only wear a fursuit for so long...what keeps me from wearing one is that I don't have any money...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

I would wear a collar/tail even if it didn't become popular, but I'd be able to wear them sooner if they were. If everyone was doing it, my parents wouldn't know it was furry related, and I wouldn't have to move out to be able to do it... (They don't know yet.)


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Useless dream.
> What if everyone on earth turned on by barney?
> What if there will be a law that allows rape in certain relationships?
> What if I were to be a warmonger?
> Dreams, dreams..



Wearing tails and paws doesn't make everyone a gigantic dick yiff whore dragon that sexually abuse a frog-wolf-sparkle-dog-yiff-fox-skunk-lizard hybrid, right?
If it's a rape, it wouldn't be a healthy relationship, right? Unless it's kinky...
If you were a warmonger, so?
Wearing a clumsy stuffy sauna fursuit holding a Gatling gun running around the field shouting doing pushups and bullying poor widow and children doesn't different with nowadays, does it?
Furries furries, leaving yiffs and dick sucking in bed, showing the magnificent image of anthropomorphic animals and lovely fluffy plushies to the world and mundanes wouldn't be difficult, eh? You just can't blame others all the fault of thinking furries are just fags and dick wanking scumbags.

It's just my personal thoughts, may not be true. Don't want to hurt anyone feelings.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd keep wearing what I normally wear and a few years down the road drive my car into a lake.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Wearing tails and paws doesn't make everyone a gigantic dick yiff whore dragon that sexually abuse a frog-wolf-sparkle-dog-yiff-fox-skunk-lizard hybrid, right?
> If it's a rape, it wouldn't be a healthy relationship, right? Unless it's kinky...
> If you were a warmonger, so?
> Wearing a clumsy stuffy sauna fursuit holding a Gatling gun running around the field shouting doing pushups and bullying poor widow and children doesn't different with nowadays, does it?
> ...


This furry got caught in my bait 
I only wanted to catch your attention-
But I'll answer the deep question.
If I'll be a warmonger I will fire every bullet ever.


----------



## torachi (Feb 14, 2010)

http://theybf.com/index.php/2010/02/11/do-we-love-it-rihannas-feline-frock/


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

i would be sooooo happy.

Girls walking around with cat ears??  *Mouth starts foaming* th.. that would ld b3 awwee...ssomeee


----------



## Bir (Feb 14, 2010)

I would wear whiskers and put fangs in my mouth, and wear more adornments in my hair. I would also probably make my makeup more exotic. I'd just one up them. xD


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 14, 2010)

I would freak out and sit in my house with a shotgun
did I mention I would freak out


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nargle said:


> What if everyone (Not just furries) started wearing what we consider to be furry accessories? Tails, ears, fursuits, collars, etc.? Would you start wearing some sort of furry accessory in public for the first time? Would you upgrade from something small like a collar to something more extreme like a fursuit? Or would it lose its novelty, and you would avoid wearing furry accessories? Or would you just keep doing what you're doing? (Be it continue to wear them or not.) Would you just find it all to be very amusing, watching everyone run around in tails and ears? X3


 i already wear what i want so if every one else started wearing them i would be pissed at first then i would still continue to wear what i wear anyways


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i would be sooooo happy.
> 
> Guys walking around with cat ears?? *Mouth starts foaming* th.. that would ld b3 awwee...ssomeee


 thats better... for meh any ways


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 15, 2010)

torachi said:


> http://theybf.com/index.php/2010/02/11/do-we-love-it-rihannas-feline-frock/



In before "Rihanna is a furry!" thread.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd lose my remaining faith in the collective will of the people.


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd laugh and cry at the same time.

It reminds me of nightmare before christmas.

like 6 years ago, you could say Nightmare before christmas and only the cool kids would know and everyone would be like "nightmare beforewhat?" 

..Now you say _anything_ Tim burton related every emo kid in America jumps on your cock like its covered in peanut butter.

thats what would happen if furry became popular.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i would be sooooo happy.
> 
> Girls walking around with cat ears??  *Mouth starts foaming* th.. that would ld b3 awwee...ssomeee



This



Bir said:


> I would wear whiskers and put fangs in my mouth, and wear more adornments in my hair. I would also probably make my makeup more exotic. I'd just one up them. xD


Not this but it's cute, and my friends will start facepalming every time I say it.



FurAffinity said:


> I would freak out and sit in my house with a shotgun
> did I mention I would freak out


Very, but with a submachinegun instead. Not wasting ammo.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This
> 
> 
> Not this but it's cute, and my friends will start *facepawing* every time I say it.
> ...


 
Fix'd.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 15, 2010)

I would continue wearing my collar but i'd stare at everyone with the contempt I give the other bandwagoners


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I would continue wearing my collar but i'd stare at everyone with the contempt I give the other bandwagoners


 
And they'd be like, "Wtf man, you're doing it too!"

Then you would get really pissy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 15, 2010)

And then I could be all furry elitest and say "I was wearing things meant for animals BEFORE it was cool -_-"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I would continue wearing my collar but i'd stare at everyone with the contempt I give the other bandwagoners


I could do a staring contest at your collar and your collar at me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2010)

still say that epic battle against anime folks


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

if they became popular, I'd monopolize on the fursuits.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> still say that epic battle against anime folks


EEEEEEEEEEEE
No.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> still say that epic battle against anime folks


anime folks would win desu.  

INUYASHA!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> anime folks would suck more cock than everyone on the FAF combined desu.
> 
> INUYASHA!!! IS GAY


Fix'd


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> anime folks would win desu.
> 
> INUYASHA!!!


I used to watch that show when I was like 13.

Anyone older than that has no excuse.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd


lol says the gay guy


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

I am the anime freak here *tits tits*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Anime is terrible.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anime is terrible.


hey hey, fuck you.  Anime Is GREAT


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> hey hey, fuck you.  Anime Is GREAT


You would, but I don't swing that way.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

I just read the occasional manga in barnes & noble when I'm bored...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would, but I don't swing that way.


KAWAIII


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> KAWAIII


GAH!

DAMNIT I HATE THAT WORD!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I used to watch that show when I was like 13.
> 
> Anyone older than that has no excuse.


wait wait 13? I was 17 when it first appeared on Adult swim


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GAH!
> 
> DAMNIT I HATE THAT WORD!


Daisuki desu~


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wait wait 13? I was 17 when it first appeared on Adult swim


I might have been off. I just remember watching it when I was younger. I'm 18 now.


----------



## TDK (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I might have been off. I just remember watching it when I was younger. I'm 18 now.



Yeah I remember watching Inyuasha in those bygone days of youth. I'm too busy watching Boomerang and being bitter about my childhood to even care about anime >:E


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

TDK said:


> Yeah I remember watching Inyuasha in those bygone days of youth. I'm too busy watching Boomerang and being bitter about my childhood to even care about anime >:E


I just grew out of it and realized anime is terrible.


----------



## TDK (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just grew out of it and realized anime is terrible.



That too.

Also go to sleep, ain't shit happenin'. The only reason why i'm up is because of homework/halfway decent porn on Cinemax.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just grew out of it and realized anime is terrible.


Have you even seen any mature anime?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Have you even seen any mature anime?


No, and even if I did, how could I take it seriously with such a goofy, terrible art style?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, and even if I did, how could I take it seriously with such a goofy, terrible art style?


It's called impressionism dumbass.  And besides in the end it's about the story, not the art.  But i then again, i hate you so don't watch anime you don't deserve to.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> It's called impressionism dumbass.  And besides in the end it's about the story, not the art.  But i then again, i hate you so don't watch anime you don't deserve to.


No, it's not that I don't deserve to watch anime, it's that anime doesn't deserve to be watched by me.

Also almost every anime has the same god damn boring plot. Same with JRPGs, and I hate them too.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I used to watch that show when I was like 13.
> 
> Anyone older than that has no excuse.


And here I was thinking of rewatching that and then hitting up the new season to see how the love triangle played out even though I know damn well how the series ends.

NOW I FEEL BAD.

Dick


----------



## TDK (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it's not that I don't deserve to watch anime, it's that anime doesn't deserve to be watched by me.
> 
> Also almost every anime has the same god damn boring plot. Same with JRPGs, and I hate them too.



DAMN JAPS.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

I was ?? when I first saw the Hentai.
It was sent by my friend from malasiya.
I didn't like it very much so I moved to yuri.
I hope it won't ever be yiff.


----------



## Erin_wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

I honestly don't know if I would wear them or not but I definitely wouldn't like it if they became popular because, well if you're not a furry and you're wearing a tail there's nothing special about that, is there?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 17, 2010)

*I've worn a tail.*


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I've worn a tail.*



*I'm so happy for you*


----------



## Bando (Feb 17, 2010)

I got my tail today. Let's see how this goes on Friday when I wear it near UCI... I hope I don't get swarmed!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys can have fun with your stupid ass tails and ear headbands, I'll stick with my god damn USSR hat >=[


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys can have fun with your stupid ass tails and ear headbands, I'll stick with my god damn USSR hat >=[


 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I am not posting a pic of me here. It's one of those stereotypical Russian winter hats (forgot the name, starts with a "k") with a pin that has a hammer and sickle in a red star with a gold thing around it.

I get so many looks when I wear it around town :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not posting a pic of me here. It's one of those stereotypical Russian winter hats (forgot the name, starts with a "k") with a pin that has a hammer and sickle in a red star with a gold thing around it.
> 
> I get so many looks when I wear it around town :V


 
D'= I is jealous!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

leon said:


> D'= I is jealous!


Good. Got that hat as a christmas gift too. Kept me nice and warm while shoveling the snow from the hellstorm that hit the east coast.


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good. Got that hat as a christmas gift too. Kept me nice and warm while shoveling the snow from the hellstorm that hit the east coast.


 

Yeah I feel you, i've been shoveling all day.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> *I'm so happy for you*


*Thank you :3*


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Thank you :3*


 
I think that was sarcasm. :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not posting a pic of me here. It's one of those stereotypical Russian winter hats (forgot the name, starts with a "k") with a pin that has a hammer and sickle in a red star with a gold thing around it.
> 
> I get so many looks when I wear it around town :V



My friend has one of those, but it has no hammer and sickle pin. 

I has my silly sock hat :3


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 17, 2010)

If everyone else started wearing suits, I'd have an excuse to either buy my own suit, or a flamethrower. I'm unsure which would be more productive in the long run. :c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My friend has one of those, but it has no hammer and sickle pin.
> 
> I has my silly sock hat :3



Lol my bro had one and his friend loved it but we threw it out cause we lost the coat that went with it...We just called it "The Nikolai Hat" lol.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 17, 2010)

Uuuh, hot topic has already made a lot of things like cat ears and tails and collars normalized to scene kids and the like.
Fursuits will never catch on, it takes a determined and devoted furry to put on that get up, sweat away half their body weight and still have fun.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

You guys stick with your accessorries.
I will go to mah con with mah badass 3D glasses.
Or not.
Fuck.
No accessories here.


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You guys stick with your accessorries.
> I will go to mah con with mah badass 3D glasses.
> Or not.
> Fuck.
> No accessories here.



I'd go to a con in my paintball gear :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd go to a con in my paintball gear :V


:V
I have no paintball gear.
Would you go to a con?
Which con? There are many cons.
Furcons? If they will be in my country and success I will go in a few years.
If not, then I got to fly to another country bigger than mine.
The A cons are already here and I already visited them. Once. In two weeks there is the second one.
Those A cons are the best cosplay ever hit the city. Some perverted guys can get a boner from them.


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> :V
> I have no paintball gear.
> Would you go to a con?
> Which con? There are many cons.
> ...



I would go to Califur, since it's ten minutes from my house , but I'd have to get parent permission and that would be hella awkward.

I am probably going to Anime Expo in LA this year, but I'm cosplaying as the main character (I think) from Code Geas. I really don't know anything about that anime though, my friends who I'm going with needed one more for their group cosplay, and I lok like him :3


----------



## Ziff (Feb 18, 2010)

already done XD there's people at my school (Only girls actually) who wear animal ears or beanies with ears.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I would go to Califur, since it's ten minutes from my house , but I'd have to get parent permission and that would be hella awkward.
> 
> I am probably going to Anime Expo in LA this year, but I'm cosplaying as the main character (I think) from Code Geas. I really don't know anything about that anime though, my friends who I'm going with needed one more for their group cosplay, and I lok like him :3


What is Califur? I have no idea on furcons as I don't intend on going to one.
Good it's 10 minutes from your house! If I were at times I'd also need to get parent permission to go.. a range of kilometers with unknown time to a pedo con alone. Nope that's not possible. Also the only furries in my country are HIDDEN.
I think that except cons I am the best furry here(That is not furry).

The anime cons are ranging widely here, there are tons.
I am going to something like Harucon as I said, while the previous was Otakucon and there was going to be a one in two weeks called Ohiocon but it was replaced with Harucon. I'm not cosplaying, it's not my thing. I thought about Cirno and tried bu I quitted. I can go to there freely. I have a friend that is the meme ace of the country, that is also Mr. Touhoutard and Nicotard of my country., and he urges to say he is quite weeabo.
I myself rarely watch anime. Same goes for furry webcomics and art. The thing that keeps me online is the people that are fans of it - Anime freaks(Some girls :3) Furries(Some girls :3). In Otakucon I was going to visit the people of the original anime forum I am in but I couldn't sense them or see them. THEY EVEN HAD A FLAG. So this con, I am going to have an awesome flag of the nicotard memes , and more 4chan memes. I hate 4chan, so the meme ace is the counsler. He hates furries so I am the counsler.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

Off Topic: hayguiz, necroed. roflcopter.
On Topic:
I would yell at my mom to get my pug ears and a curly tail.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

It wouldn't be fun anymore, and we'd probably stop doing it.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't carea bout evryone else.


but collars are already VERY common outside of the furry fandom


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I don't carea bout evryone else.
> 
> 
> but collars are already VERY common outside of the furry fandom




I agree to an extent, they're not nationally widespread as I've yet to see a SINGLE person wearing a collar but I know that there are many people that wear them.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, look, this thread again. Didn't we see this a little more than a month ago OH WAIT A MINUTE


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, look, this thread again. Didn't we see this a little more than a month ago OH WAIT A MINUTE


A month is a long time in terms of the Internet. The fact that we didn't see a duplicate in that time span is even more amazing than the fact that it didn't get bumped until now.

But I'm glad it did. 

Because I got a new collar and I didn't want to newfag bump one of the collar threads to tell people that don't care

:V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> A month is a long time in terms of the Internet. The fact that we didn't see a duplicate in that time span is even more amazing than the fact that it didn't get bumped until now.
> 
> But I'm glad it did.
> 
> ...



I'ma get a leash and haul you around as my pet :3


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma get a leash and haul you around as my pet :3


I'm just going to take that as a compliment >.>

You fuckers don't get full photos of my face. Too many trolls with too  much time on their hands for that


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'm just going to take that as a compliment >.>



By pet he means sex slave. The plus side is that you'll be on top. The downside is that he'll keep you on his island for seven years, separated from your wife and son.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'm just going to take that as a compliment >.>



But of course, I wouldn't drag around someone who's not worthy :3



Browder said:


> By pet he means sex slave. The plus side is that you'll be on top. The downside is that he'll keep you on his island for seven years, separated from your wife and son.



Yay whore stereotypical-ness. I wouldn't do such nonsense though 8)


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But of course, I wouldn't drag around someone who's not worthy :3


Creeped out and flattered at the same time :V 

Only on FAF



> By pet he means sex slave. The plus side is that you'll be on top. The  downside is that he'll keep you on his island for seven years, separated  from your wife and son.


The truth is stranger than fiction huh?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> Creeped out and flattered at the same time :V
> 
> Only on FAF
> 
> ...




Haha no worries, I'm not too deeply into sub/dom to actually do something like that, especially to someone unwilling


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma get a leash and haul you around as my pet :3



die


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> die



Troll.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> The truth is stranger than fiction huh?


No Epic Poems are stranger than both, because they're neither.



Scotty1700 said:


> Haha no worries, I'm not too deeply into sub/dom to actually do something like that, especially to someone unwilling



You remind me of a gay version of this. That's a good thing, I think.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Troll.



gladly :3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd cower in a corner thinking that the world is coming to an end.


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Troll.



Stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things



Troll.

Not really, just quit letting my presence of annoyance get to you.


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things stop saying things


I'm surprised you and Wolf-bone would even enter this thread :V

Are you really surprised at the responses? I mean really?


----------



## Aden (Apr 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'm surprised you and Wolf-bone would even enter this thread :V



I was the sixth post in the thread, bro



> Are you really surprised at the responses? I mean really?



I CAN HOPE.


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> I was the sixth post in the thread, bro


Yeah. I didn't really go back and read the posts on the first page


----------

